# AA Gill - C-nt



## DrRingDing (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/9220017/Balding-reopens-feud-with-AA-Gill.html



> In his Meet The Romans review, published yesterday, Gill wrote: “Mary Beard should be kept away from cameras altogether. She’s this far from being the subject of a Channel 4 dating documentary.”


 
Cunt.

And it has nothing to do with me fancying Mary Beard at all. Nope, not a bit.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does he have a new double-barrelled name ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Cunt.


seconded.


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 23, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/9220017/Balding-reopens-feud-with-AA-Gill.html


In the article, the Telegraph turn "twat" into "t---" but then they immediately quote Balding's tweet in full, including the word "twat".

What a bunch of twats.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 23, 2012)

Why is he such a bitter little man? He really hates women doesn't he?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Why is he such a bitter little man? He really hates women doesn't he?


 
Have you seen how he refers to his current partner in the press? "The Blonde"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2012)

What a horrible man he is


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 23, 2012)

I only read had a vague idea who he was before, but now I know he is a cunt.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 23, 2012)

Mary Beard's great and her programme is great; AA Gill is less so.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 23, 2012)

Page taken down


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

This thread is 2nd and 3rd in google after the missing page. 

This should work: http://www.bikinglondon.com/2012/04...new-war-of-words-with-uks-leading-misogynist/


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2012)

He's just jealous of Beard's intellect and erudition, especially after wasting his twenties pissed out of his head. A sad, bitter man.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 23, 2012)

Gill is a dick and how can one take seriously a food critic who doesn't drink?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 23, 2012)

odious little misogynist oxygen-thief gets given far too much attention.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 23, 2012)

ymu said:


> This thread is 2nd and 3rd in google after the missing page.
> 
> This should work: http://www.bikinglondon.com/2012/04...new-war-of-words-with-uks-leading-misogynist/


 
Which is why it would of been amusing to have had the word 'cunt' associated with Gill on Google


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

You mean the well known cunt, AA Gill?

Yeah, he's a cunt.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 24, 2012)

There was once a "scandal" in my office when it transpired someone had tracked back a wikipedia edit to our computers - someone had changed AA Gill's entry to read "AA Gill is a berk"   No action could be taken on the grounds that it could've been anyone!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 24, 2012)

articul8 said:


> it transpired someone had tracked back a wikipedia edit to our computers - someone had changed AA Gill's entry to read "AA Gill is a berk"


 
Where do you work? The 1920s?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 24, 2012)

Mary Beard is a star shining in the firmament. A.A. Gill is a pustule suppurating on the fundament


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 24, 2012)

Beard is an idol. Gill is an idiot.


----------



## oryx (Apr 24, 2012)

Apart from him being a grade A twunt, the first thing that comes to mind when I think of AA Gill* is that he once won some award for excruciatingly bad sex writing.
*not that I do that very often, fortunately.

ETA I was working tonight and missed the Mary Beard programme.  I know there's iplayer but it's not the same.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 24, 2012)

She said shit a lot, while some chap, hard-pressed to utter the word fuck, opted for a bugger instead


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Mary Beard's great and her programme is great; AA Gill is less so.


 Her program is brill and Mary's fab.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/oct/26/aa-gill-shot-baboon
Killed a baboon 'to see what it would be like to kill someone',pity he did'nt shoot himself then, fucking arsecunt


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Her program is brill and Mary's fab.


 
It is superb. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01gxqgg/Meet_the_Romans_with_Mary_Beard_Streetlife/


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2012)

Gawd that uncovered Roman street last night was spooky.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2012)

....and I do fancy Mary Beard.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

Gill is bessy mates with Jezza Clarkson,doesn't seem to have a problem with that unattractive unphotpgenic  specimen polluting our screens now dos he?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> ....and I do fancy Mary Beard.


Love her enthusiasm,the sort of person you would love to have as your history teacher/lecturer.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 25, 2012)

I am going to watch her show now, had escaped me somehow, so some good has come of this. 

Gill was also a massive twat to Clare Balding who my step dad knows through charidee stuff and is lovely. 
She got a PCC complaint upheld against him iirc


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I am going to watch her show now, had escaped me somehow, so some good has come of this.
> 
> Gill was also a massive twat to Clare Balding who my step dad knows through charidee stuff and is lovely.
> She got a PCC complaint upheld against him iirc


He called her a dyke on a bike didn't he? Fucking pathetic attention seeking twat


----------



## Dan U (Apr 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> He called her a dyke on a bike didn't he? Fucking pathetic attention seeking twat



That was it. Just no fucking need


----------



## peterkro (Apr 25, 2012)

You learn something everyday, I thought A A Gill was the guy who did saucy seaside postcards, turns out he's Donald McGill,don't know the other bloke but he sounds like a cunt.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

Dan U said:


> That was it. Just no fucking need


Exactly,if he didn't think much of the program she was presenting fine,no need to get personal about it,Clare has never made an issue about her sexuality


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

peterkro said:


> You learn something everyday, I thought A A Gill was the guy who did saucy seaside postcards, turns out he's Donald McGill,don't know the other bloke but he sounds like a cunt.


Donald McGill added gaiety to the Nation,AA Gill adds the sum of sweet fuck all


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Which is why it would of been amusing to have had the word 'cunt' associated with Gill on Google


Yeah, but it would mean that a lot of people who post from work would get the site blocked.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2012)

Mary Beard was brilliant on that programme that Jamie Oliver did about kids who'd left school with no qualifications - Dream School, or something like that. She was inspirational and clearly a lovely woman who managed to get some of the kids interested in Latin.

AA Gill is a twat who can't even review restaurants properly.  It's mostly all about himself.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 25, 2012)

weepiper said:


> odious little misogynist oxygen-thief gets given far too much attention.


 
'AA Gill In Pointless Waste Of Space/Oxygen Thief Sensation.'



Seriously, is AA Gill being an unconscionable twunt (probably to sell papers and remind us all that he (unfortunately) hasn't stepped under a bus just yet) really such a surprise?

I await the following with bated breath:



'Richard Littlecock In Bigoted, Totally Uninformed, Half-Baked, Hatred-Inciting, Bullshit Shocker'.


----------



## ymu (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmm. Apparently, in his columns, he refers to his wife as "The Blonde". Repeatedly.

_ The laddy doth protest too much._


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

Kinda glad we have'nt adopted the Romans toilet system.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh I dunno, as a woman living in a house with three adult men, and me being the principal (actually only) bog cleaner, and the one who is irked by the seat always being left up, I can see the advantage of the Roman system.


----------



## ymu (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd be fucking delighted to have the seat left up. Beats them just leaving it in place whilst they piss all over the seat.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 25, 2012)

ymu said:


> I'd be fucking delighted to have the seat left up. Beats them just leaving it in place whilst they piss all over the seat.


 

I've never understood that - In my gaffe, I leave the seat up coz I live on me own (just me an my flatulance to keep me company), but in a woman's house you lift the seat up, have yer slash, then put it back down. The number of times I've had it said "don't piss all over the seat" an I've just thought "what do yer tek me for, a barbarian?". Mind you, I'm just as likely to piss in the sink - It's an easier height - Not that a can't direct me piss into the bowl, a man who leaves puddles has no business standing up to urinate, but it does save water.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> He called her a dyke on a bike didn't he? Fucking pathetic attention seeking twat


 

He did - It's not even original that, is it?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 25, 2012)

Was just reading about him on wikipedia (the truth bro)



> _The Sunday Times_ disclosed Gill had been the subject of 62 PCC complaints in five years.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Mary Beard was brilliant on that programme that Jamie Oliver did about kids who'd left school with no qualifications - Dream School, or something like that. She was inspirational and clearly a lovely woman who managed to get some of the kids interested in Latin.


I didn't know about that so I looked it up...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 25, 2012)

What an absolute arsehole.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

My Cuntmeter just exploded !!!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> My Cuntmeter just exploded !!!


 
You're going to have to re-calibrate.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't get too wound up about AA Gill. He's a C-list cunt at best. He's no Toby Young.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I didn't know about that so I looked it up...




She's great


----------



## Kate Hillier (Apr 26, 2012)

I totally agree he is a venal snob one of the Tatler crew and a total cunt.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a bit of consternation a few years ago when I thought AA Gill was Andy Gill of Gang of Four fame,  dreams shattered ect.

Thankfully not.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 26, 2012)

Mary beard was on radio 5 yesterday, she was fab.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 26, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> She's great


 
Gawd, who'd be a teacher ?

Horrible flashback to school where half the class didn't want to learn.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 28, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Mary beard was on radio 5 yesterday, she was fab.


 
She was quite contrary though I thought.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 28, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> She was quite contrary though I thought.


She's on Gardener's Question Time this weekend.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 28, 2012)

Dan U said:


> That was it. Just no fucking need


 
Gill somehow mistakenly came to the conclusion in the 1980s that he's some sort of Wildean wit, when (unfortunately for anyone who encounters him) he's actually more of a one-trick pony. He doesn't, however, have the self-awareness to realise this.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 28, 2012)

Gill once ate a pigs ear, didn't he? When he was on the piss and had no money for food, this butcher used to give him scraps and one time gave him this pigs ear complete with hairs and wax to fry up.

Who'd win in a naked mud wrestle between Mary Beard and Bettany Hughes?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Mary Beard is wonderful, very talented and clever. AA Gill (pompous way to style your name) is indeed, as many wise urbans have already noted, a_ cunt._


----------



## dylanredefined (May 5, 2012)

I have to say I find AA Gill Amusing happily phone the ambulance for him after someones punched him.As he seems to me always to be seconds away from being punched.
       Though I have to say he became my hero after a piece he did from Iraq about how the British Army soldiers spends forever getting their beret just right while the Iraqis just plonk it on any old how.Then he said something about the British soldiers obsession with berets just seemed a bit gay to him.
     He tries to be amusing but often comes across as an arrogant cunt unfortunatly I Like that sort of humour.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I didn't know about that so I looked it up...



I know im late to this thread but may i say that I only wish my son enjoys the priveledge of such enthusiastic and personable teachers, never mind the joys of Latin.

I happen to admire Mary Beard and would judge her on her knowledge and enthusiasm. That stupid, sexist man fuck right off. So too can whoever published the offending article.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2012)

Met him once when he came to an event I organised, came across like a bit of a dick tbh...


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Her program is brill and Mary's fab.


 
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/jul/29/mary-beard-silences-twitter-troll?commentpage=2
Another reason to love the wonderful Mary


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2016)

Well he's dead now...62 .Cancer


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2016)

Ponyutd said:


> Well he's dead now...62 .Cancer


Never mind, eh


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't mind one way or t'other.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I'm not changing the title to "AA Gill - dead c-nt".


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2016)

This was the main news on the BBC5 half time news report. 

It really was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well I'm not changing the title to "AA Gill - dead c-nt".


Aw  go on


----------



## Libertad (Dec 10, 2016)

I.I.Gill as the Eye referred to him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 10, 2016)

Never liked him. I did like Phil Daniels in Holding On, mind.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2016)

I liked his writing. 

AA Gill's best quotes
AA Gill's best quotes


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2016)

He came to Calais, was charming and human while he was there, incredibly kind and warm, and wrote an amazing article about it- a review of one of the Afghan restaurants. And quietly did loads for refugees since.

How horrible for his partner and kids to lose their Dad.

Edited for spelling

Edited again to say: apparently did loads of volunteer work for shelter from the storm too, which they kept quiet about but have just posted about. So he seems to have done loads without that cringey celeb endorsement thing. Which is ace.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 12, 2016)

He does seem to have had a great personal interest in refugees - I was reading one of his Sunday Times pieces, about Lampedusa, on the UNHCR site this morning, and googling he wrote lots more.


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 12, 2016)

I hope our ferret has got a reverse gear


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2016)

Neil Kulkarni wrote an interesting thing on facebook which I think worth reading - I don't know Gill's writing well enough to care too much him one way or another, but this is very insightful about the relationship between writer and reader IMO. 



			
				Neil Kulkarni said:
			
		

> I posted something about AA Gill's passing yesterday because reading his TV columns as a youth had an effect. He was a funny, good writer. However I deleted it because Pricey reminded me of his racism, and I recalled his cracks at Balding and Beard and I also recalled this. Perhaps it was cowardly of me. But I reapprehended the anti-PC rhetorical shift he was such an avatar for. And exactly what his columns started approving - a disdain for the form he was writing about (TV) and a way of writing that posited itself as 'controversial' while actually reiterating entirely traditional and conservative positions.
> 
> It's odd people are quoting his Morrissey review today because there's an analogy here for me: with both I started off liking them and then realised they weren't writing for me, that I was not in on the circle his writing created (any writing creates) and that my presence would embarass him and his audience. I think it's a thing with writers where your final judgement can be based on which enemies they chose. For me, Gill ended up choosing only those targets which were easy, those targets which would chime with his readership's prejudices. His voice altered from one where you felt he was kicking against the right pricks to one where he seemed to be pleasing his pals like Jeremy Clarkson. Writing talent isn't the issue, Gill and Clarkson are good critics. But that isn't the end of your relationship with a critic. As you grow you notice who they are standing alongside even if their words remain compelling. And in the final analysis, it's those allegiances that colour your verdict. I have no idea if (or interest in being able to say whether) Gill was racist, or homophobic or sexist and am kind of frustrated with that rhetoric whereby -isms can only be written about as holistic revelations of character rather than symptomatic of background. He certainly wrote pieces that were all those things and perhaps Gill, brilliant with language as he was, could be blamed for the sub-Taki blowhards who trailed in his wake. Perhaps it's not appropriate to focus on his worst work so soon after his passing (although I suspect he'd do the same). But if we're remembering the wit, we should also remember the witlessness and the ease he found attacking those he was likely to never meet, whose lives were so distant from his own. He was capable of compassion but of late I think it was only towards a certain rarified strata of society. I'm not mourning or cheering. I'm just noting the complexity and the ambiguity of the writer-reader relationship. With me, after initial infatuation, he blew it. RIP.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2016)

I think maybe explains my distance from nk (who was a potentially good writer in his teens early twenties but who burchiilled it by being in love with the idea of being a writer. Loving tv columns ffs.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2016)

A good TV column is as enjoyable a read as any criticism, isn't it?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2016)

killer b said:


> A good TV column is as enjoyable a read as any criticism, isn't it?


Is it?  For someone in love with the idea of being a writer maybe. The context of the reader adds something in this case. i suppose. NK calling out other music journos as racist to make a name whilst idolising A.A Gill...but i suppose you're correct given it's just words.


----------



## Santino (Dec 12, 2016)

Pretty much piece of writing can be poor, mediocre or great in its own way, and like all good art can transcend the limitations of its genre. Nancy Bank-Smith, Clive James and Charlie Brooker have all, in their day, produced wonderful TV reviews that I would rather read than almost any LRB essay.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2016)

The latest issue of the LRB is great - 'the strange death of municipal England' is totally essential. You should definitely read that before anything by Brooker.


----------



## Santino (Dec 12, 2016)

killer b said:


> The latest issue of the LRB is great - 'the strange death of municipal England' is totally essential. You should definitely read that before anything by Brooker.


I would say that being told that certain articles are 'essential' is one of the key reasons I don't read journals like the LRB.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2016)

Would you accept 'very good' instead?


----------



## Santino (Dec 12, 2016)

I will take advice on this matter.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 12, 2016)

I won't say what I thought of him, but this is what he thought of people like me:

"loquacious, dissemblers, immoral liars, stunted, bigoted, dark, ugly, pugnacious little trolls".


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 12, 2016)

killer b said:


> Would you accept 'very good' instead?



 Or to put it into today's words  - I read an AMAZING article in the LRB. You'll never believe what it said


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Or to put it into today's words  - I read an AMAZING article in the LRB. You'll never believe what it said


Have you been looking at my twitter feed?


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 12, 2016)

Santino said:


> Pretty much piece of writing can be poor, mediocre or great in its own way, and like all good art can transcend the limitations of its genre. Nancy Bank-Smith, Clive James and Charlie Brooker have all, in their day, produced wonderful TV reviews that I would rather read than almost any LRB essay.



Andy Warhol died almost thirty years ago and Bob Dylan just won the Nobel Prize for Literature, so your defence of pop culture against the intellectual elite might need to be updated by a few decades.


----------



## Santino (Dec 12, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Andy Warhol died almost thirty years ago and Bob Dylan just won the Nobel Prize for Literature, so your defence of pop culture against the intellectual elite might need to be updated by a few decades.


I wouldn't describe butchers as the elite.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2016)

_It's not for you say is it?_


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 13, 2016)

"I don't really give a shit if animals suffer. If I'm perfectly honest I don't give a shit. Once you've heard one pig scream, the second one's easier". A.A Gill, 2011.

See also 'AA Gill said he shot a baboon on safari "to get a sense of what it might be like to kill someone"':

AA Gill shot baboon 'to see what it would be like to kill someone'


----------

